# Husbands dilema



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A doctor rings the husband of a patient and explains "your wife is here and i'm afraid there has been a mix-up with her test results, so we don't know if she's got Alzheimer's or Aids"

The man replies "well what the hell am i supposed to do now then?"

The doctor answers "i'm going to put her on the wrong bus, if she finds her way home don't have sex with her!!!"


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------

